# stingray



## joel.ramirez33 (Nov 23, 2014)

anybody have good recipes for stingray?

It is my first time to make some. Ive heard they are actually good, thus is why I kept it. 

I will probably just deep fry and sprinkle a little lemon and seasoning.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I have never tried them, but I have heard of people using the wings and cutting out circles like scallops. I would just cook them like scallops.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I caught a decent sized one @ the jetties, and deep fried the wings. 1/2' thick, and was some good quality meat... much like shark. Batter and spice as you wish, keeping your oil hot between cookings. Tasty!


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

My dad would take a piece of 1-1/2" pipe about 2' long and bevel one end nice and sharp. Then he'd lay the stingray wing on a piece of wood, set the pipe on it beveled end down, and hit it with a hammer, cutting a perfect circle out of the wing. Then he'd just filet the skin off each side and cook. Sometimes battered and fried, sometimes sauteed in a pan. They were very good!


----------



## joel.ramirez33 (Nov 23, 2014)

taste good! Deep fried in peanut oil, with a little lemon and seasoned salt.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Excellent post! Will be keeping them scary boogers from now on,especially when on a meat gathering trip.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I have never tried them but for those that have been "hit" by them it would be tasty revenge!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

joel.ramirez33 said:


> taste good! Deep fried in peanut oil, with a little lemon and seasoned salt.


Joel got this!! Nice! :brew2:

There's also a sweet and sour Asian soup recipe that my MIL makes with pineapples,okra, tomato's,and some other mints.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

we used to cut the wings off the little dinner plate rays and scrape them and fry, they would roll up like a taco, i remember they were good, but i was hungry.


----------

